# Photo for Augusts photo contest



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Which photo for Augusts photo contest should I use?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..Shaina..you don't waste no time..lol.. I love the first one.. look at that face


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

His blue lips are so precious lol


----------

